# 1966 Fender Bandmaster



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a '66 Bandmaster I got for $500.00 off a dude up north. He had it listed as a Fender Tweed, no pic or anything. So I drove up there to take a look. It looked as though a family of birds had made the inside of the head their home... but I layed the cash on him and ran.

It cleaned up wonderfully and it is in real good shape. One very slight tear in the tolex. Other than that it was mint. Of couirse I turned around and sold it a while back.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you make a profit ????????


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, but not what I could have or should have. It was one of those things where the offer was made at the right time (needed cash) and off it went. Would have made a bundle on eBay.


----------

